# PerC is affecting me negatively, and it's totally my own fault [problem with overanalysis]



## Dreamcatcherplaceboeffect (Dec 24, 2020)

I’ve had the same struggle the past couples months as I’m prone to over analyzing. I think sometimes you just have to accept that maybe you don’t fit into a box as nicely as some others do. I’d think it’s pretty common, and no amount of time or analysis is going to give you the “answer”, unfortunately. 

I still think this forum is great though—a lot of self aware people, interesting theories, and fun things being shared. It provides me with the diversity I sometimes feel like I’m missing in the “real world”.


----------



## IamAlexa (Jan 28, 2021)

Who'sWho said:


> What is staring me in the face is the fact that in different environments, in different life periods, surrounded by different people, and having different values - I was _behaving _differently, _feeling_ differently, _thinking_ differently, _wanting _differently, _dreaming _differently. And when I look at people from my life that I know for a long time - the same thing is true of them. We change much more than we think, and I stopped believing there is a (behaviorally and mentally speaking) "true" me, especially not written somewere in the sky, or in a Jungian book.


Same same same!
I was also introverted from childhood (because I had to walk on eggshells around parents). And then when I used to get acceptance from outside peers, I started acting extroverted. 
But then, when I started getting rejection, then I again turned to "not expressing myself". 
Then, again I became extroverted and acted in a way so that I can gain acceptance. 
But then, when there were issues triggered due to my family.... I isolated myself and went into a self analysis depressive mode. I became an introvert again.
I too love people. I love helping and engaging with them. Without them, my life is dull. But because of that extreme introversion in recent years, I only have a few handful of friends right now. But those are all quality ones 


> Yes, we have our own nature, and for sure I am not you and you are not me. But our nature is self-conficting and ever-developing, and it is composite of a multitude of intersectional influences, be it material or cultural or spiritual.
> 
> I don't even know if I'm an introvert. I love people, I love interacting with people. In the best 2 periods of my life I was extremely sociable and spent most of my time with people, be it in large crowds, small gatherings or 1 on 1 interaction. Hardly anyone would take me for an introvert back then. I started growing more introverted again when I entered depression (triggered by family circumstances).


Trueeeee........ 
I have changed my personality every 2 years! 


> I need to leave all this analysis aside and just live. Not sure what even led me into this spiral.


Do one thing... Whatever analysis you have made, just list the things, and then make a plan (an outline) on how to implement it in real life. And that's how you connect the things.
*Yes... Its true that we create ourselves, we don't just find ourselves. *

But, its always a good idea to be self aware. And ofcourse, every second we are creating a "new we". *So, go create your own "new you". *


----------



## BlueViolet (Dec 14, 2019)

Good advice here. Don't get hung up. Just be a good person.


----------



## Ohndot (Apr 12, 2015)

It's ok to not know everything. Agree with @Dreamcatcherplaceboeffect that there's a diversity of opinion here, which I take as a sign of general health of the forum.


----------



## Who'sWho (Dec 22, 2020)

@Dreamcatcherplaceboeffect Yeah, people here are great. I have nothing against PerC forum.

@IamAlexa It's really awesome to hear somebody having had similar experiences to me. Some dispositions and circumstances pushed me into introverted lifestyle in multiple ways earlier in life, partly because of heavy intellectual interests that nobody shared. I am good at emphatizing and being there for people if they need me, but if I cannot share my thoughts and interests with them it makes me want to disengage.

I totally agree that we have to create our futures. I have concrete long term plans that I am working on, and I have solidified my values and priorities, both short term and long term. So I'm all set.

This was a weird sojourn into intellectual self-analysis that got triggered by MBTI quora posts + PerC. A lot of people on Quora talk of MBTI types as if they are solidified achetype with clear baundaries, strenghts and weaknesses. As if an INTP always has a messy bedroom and is bad at picking up on peoples emotions, and similar such (either positive or negative) statements.

@Ohndot I agree.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

Who'sWho said:


> I've read about 5 Jungs books. But it's been a long time since I gave any attention to his personality analysis. You made me remember that his interest was primarily psychotherapeutic, so his type descriptions usually focused on exploring unhealthy though/behaviour patterns of certain individuals.
> 
> Yeah, I think I should stick to top quality writings, as well as get away from rigorous self-analysis because it is not getting me anywere.
> 
> Also, you made me curious about his analysis of introversion and extroversion.


there are a few threads in the Jungian subforum here that talk about it and I think if you search the forums you can find some from many years back that discussed the original theory. Lately sites like 16personalities and some youtubers have popularized the modern systems a lot and most people don't even know they're different


----------



## Who'sWho (Dec 22, 2020)

Red Panda said:


> there are a few threads in the Jungian subforum here that talk about it and I think if you search the forums you can find some from many years back that discussed the original theory. Lately sites like 16personalities and some youtubers have popularized the modern systems a lot and most people don't even know they're different


Yeah, maybe I've even read and participated in those threads. I was active here from 2011 to 2013. It's interesting being back. I'll try to find them.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

DOGSOUP said:


> wow you truly hit the nail on the head on why all this bothers me so much. We should perhaps talk more about what commercialized personality testing does to/for us because it certainly does not serve any kind of therapeutic purpose (and whether it leads to better self-awareness/acceptance is really questionable at this point)


thanks!
yea it's definitely an issue and even worse now that it's gotten very popular due to 16personalities and other gurus
well, a big issue of them is that they are based on judging the end result through a behavior rather than the process of how someone did X and the process is what makes the bigger difference in type. That and some psychological effects of preferring this or that function or attitude. An introvert being averse to change has different psychological wants/needs/struggles and ultimately even epistemology than an extravert, and this adds up with the other preferences of course. So it's essential for the system to be an accurate representation of these realities.


----------



## nicoloco90 (May 3, 2010)

Your account is only 2 months old, those are rookie numbers! Even with an added 2011-2013 timeframe/hiatus! You're a completely different person by now.


----------



## IamAlexa (Jan 28, 2021)

PerC has its own benifits. Here you can talk about things that you can't talk with people in real life. Here you can find friends easily (if you suck at making friends in real life). Here you can be however you like, and people's judgement won't even matter here.
Be whatever you want.

Ohh! I got an idea. *Why shouldn't I be whoever I want, without any restriction...so that I can finally discover myself!*

That's the advantage of PerC. I got a great idea! Wow.

Is there any other place in this world where you can be whatever you want and noone would even know you real identity? No other place!

Enjoy PerC. 😃

*You can experiment the parts of yourself here on PerC... the parts which you have always hided from the world. Enjoy discovering yourself by experimenting and expressing! *


----------

